# Historic Daily Forex Data



## pixel (5 October 2014)

Hi Forex Gurus;

I'm trying to run a few years' worth of strategy backtesting. For that, I'd need daily OHLC data, ideally in Excel or csv format, of the major currencies. OK, I know it's available at a cost; but the services I've been subscribing to are encrypting their data, and I thought there may be easier ways.
So, if anyone has some history floating around on their disk, or knows a URL where they can be downloaded for free, I'd be grateful to hear. 
I'm looking for at least the last 3 years; any more would be a bonus.

Thanks for helping,
Pixel.


----------



## CanOz (5 October 2014)

*Re: Historic Daily Data*



pixel said:


> Hi Forex Gurus;
> 
> I'm trying to run a few years' worth of strategy backtesting. For that, I'd need daily OHLC data, ideally in Excel or csv format, of the major currencies. OK, I know it's available at a cost; but the services I've been subscribing to are encrypting their data, and I thought there may be easier ways.
> So, if anyone has some history floating around on their disk, or knows a URL where they can be downloaded for free, I'd be grateful to hear.
> ...




I've got some Currency Future data Pixel....actually its better because it as volume. I understand though if you want pairs.


----------

